# UAE extradtion of U.S. citizens. Referals needed please.



## abaco (Feb 24, 2011)

Does anyone know good source to find smaller law firms that specialize in immigration ? I'm in the US at present. I'm a U.S. citizen with some legal issues and need to consult with a local lawyer that can look at my details to see what the lay of the land is in UAE for my specific circumstances and obtaining permanent residency. 

I know that UAE as well as Saudi Arabia and Qatar don't have extradition agreements with the U.S. but I do not know the detailed implications of the law which is why I need to get pointed in the right direction. I'm not seeking legal advise on this forum just some referrals. I've been searching for directories of lawyers in the region but am finding mostly very large international law firms and I need to get with a smaller firm to assist. 

I would also welcome a link, if anyone may have it, to any UAE laws that may outline the same information I seek. Don't worry. I'm not wanted by any 3 letter agencies. Just my money hungry Ex-Wife that is fleecing me. No kids. I'm free to move. 

Help !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can not obtain permanent residency. UAE works pretty closely with the usa so wouldnt rely on that no extradition thing for too long. Neither Qatar or Bahrain. They all may not have extradition currently but the usa has significant presence in each of those countries you named in quite a heavy military and government sense. Anyhow... Options -

Find a job, get a work visa, move here. Lose your job, visa is revoked, one way ticket out of the country. 

Set up in the free zones a business, pay uae to have a 'business' of any sort, and stay here indeffinatly like lots of people.... (mind you this little work around may change at any time as many locals are not happy with this situation)

Marry a local girl (next to impossible) and get to live here on a visa but never get to have citizenship of uae. Lose the wife, lose the right to live here. 

Maybe look at countries that will give you a visa if you buy property there. I do believe you might have luck looking at Oman (same problem though, usa has presence there). I think if you buy property there, you can live there. Maybe Egypt? Believe is the same there. 

Or you could just pay your alimony.... not doing so is going to follow you around for a long long long time. Go back to court if you feel you are being treated unfairly.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

A new member here with the user name SuperLawyer lists "Legal Consultant, Migration Lawyer" as his occupation. Maybe he could offer some advice? It's worth a shot, abaco!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

abaco said:


> Does anyone know good source to find smaller law firms that specialize in immigration ? I'm in the US at present. I'm a U.S. citizen with some legal issues and need to consult with a local lawyer that can look at my details to see what the lay of the land is in UAE for my specific circumstances and obtaining permanent residency.
> 
> I know that UAE as well as Saudi Arabia and Qatar don't have extradition agreements with the U.S. but I do not know the detailed implications of the law which is why I need to get pointed in the right direction. I'm not seeking legal advise on this forum just some referrals. I've been searching for directories of lawyers in the region but am finding mostly very large international law firms and I need to get with a smaller firm to assist.
> 
> ...


So you are hoping to flee the US to avoid paying alimony? Sorry, I would/could not refer anyone to you for that

If you don't have any legal issues, why are you asking about extradition agreements?

As far as I know, you cannot become a permanent residence of the UAE if you weren't born here. Could be wrong about that though


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

nola said:


> So you are hoping to flee the US to avoid paying alimony? Sorry, I would/could not refer anyone to you for that


Agreed!



nola said:


> As far as I know, you cannot become a permanent residence of the UAE if you weren't born here. Could be wrong about that though


Unlike the US, being born in the UAE does not give one the right to UAE citizenship. I have a friend who was born and raised in Dubai, but his parents are of Indian ethnicity so he is, therefore, an Indian citizen with an Indian Passport.

I am not sure what the requirements for UAE citizenship are, nor did I Google it. 

Remember when we used to say "look it up" and now we seem to automatically say "Google it"???


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

DubaiATC said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think if born here, to be a citizen, your father would have to be Emirati. But I also think if you can be a permanent resident if born here, even if not necessarily a citizen, like your friend. Or does he have to eventually go back to India?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If a local women married anyone none local, her children are not local  Even if born and raised here. Even if dad is someone who is arabic, and born and raised here. Still, not a citizen. Many of the local women would like this changed but if and when ??? 

Doesnt matter how long you have lived here, where you were born, etc. There is one indian who was granted citizenship... I believe it was the abu dhabi sheikhs doctor. The locals talk about that for some odd reason. ???


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is no such thing as permanent residency here and you cannot be naturalised to become a UAE citizen - the only exception, being women who marry an Emirati. You are only allowed to stay in the UAE as long as you are making a contribution to the country, by working and residency visas are valid for 2 years only and are only renewed subject to having a job and getting a clean bill of health!

My advice is to deal with your legal troubles as they will follow you around. As Jynx has rightly stated, if you feel that you are paying too much, then go back to court and plead your case. This is far better than running away from your responsibilities, which will in all likelihood make the problem a lot worse.


----------



## abaco (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. Since I have no ties here in the US I though the energy of Dubai looked like an interesting change. Wondering how many of you like the change or can't wait to have your time up there and get home. 

I wrote to an attny in Dubai and received this reply. 

(begin quote)
Thanks for your reply . You can always Set up a Company in UAE and start to do your trading activities in your concerned field. We suggest you to Open a Company in the One of the Free Zones of UAE where you will have a full ownership of the Company unlike opening a Company in other places of UAE where you will have have a Local Emirati partnership which may lead to hassles later. RAK Free Zone offers best options for setup of company. 

In my view it would be suitable to get a Trading License in your name as the sole Proprietor. The cheapest, faster and easier option would be to open the same in RAKIA Free Zone, which is in the Emirate of Ras Al Khaimah. You can get the License issued for your proposed Company and then get an Investor Visa issued in your name, which will be valid for 3 years. You can on the strength of the said Visa, stay at Dubai or at any other place of your choice in UAE.

We would be able to manage getting the License for your proposed Company issued in a week, without your coming down over here. We shall send across the Documents to you, wherein you can sign the same at your end , then scan and send it back to us. After the License gets issued, you would have to come down to sign the Lease Deed for the Office space for your Company, which is necessary to get the Visa issued. At that time, your Application for Visa also can be submitted, which would then get issued in 7 to 10 days time. 
(end quote and reply)

>>> Further, I have sent some follow up questions asking them if having a commercial lease is required to get the business and associated Visa for my own company. I only need a phone and a computer to work if a business license in an apartment is suitable since I have no foot traffic what so ever. I have read from one source that purchasing property would grant permanent residency but do not know what the minimum investment might be OR if I could find anything (not within in Dubai of course) that would be affordable for purposes of satisfying that requirement (if it's even true).


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

The office lease is required. You have to have a business address in the free zone. Many many ppl do this and never go to the "office."



abaco said:


> Thank you for the replies. Since I have no ties here in the US I though the energy of Dubai looked like an interesting change. Wondering how many of you like the change or can't wait to have your time up there and get home.
> 
> I wrote to an attny in Dubai and received this reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## abaco (Feb 24, 2011)

How inexpensive if a token business address and do they have "executive offices" there like they have in the U.S. where you share a common lobby and have your own 1 room locked office ?

Also, I'm sure the opinions on life there vary widely and there are other threads on this forum that I could be pointed in the direction to to read if possible.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

It is included in the RAK fees. There is also Virtuzone...but they charge monthly and you can use their office space in JBR. RAK ends up being cheaper and seems to be the preferred choice. However, all the business consulting ppl recommend them (as your lawyer did) because they are "agents" for them.

Read the stickies and do some searches...great information on this forum.



abaco said:


> How inexpensive if a token business address and do they have "executive offices" there like they have in the U.S. where you share a common lobby and have your own 1 room locked office ?
> 
> Also, I'm sure the opinions on life there vary widely and there are other threads on this forum that I could be pointed in the direction to to read if possible.


----------



## abaco (Feb 24, 2011)

Man I'm just not up on the abbreviations and the lingo being a newbie to the forum and lay of the land there.  What is RAK, JBR and "the stickies" ? Anyone else that can add more also ....... Thanks. This forum seems to be fairly active. 




xchaos777 said:


> It is included in the RAK fees. There is also Virtuzone...but they charge monthly and you can use their office space in JBR. RAK ends up being cheaper and seems to be the preferred choice. However, all the business consulting ppl recommend them (as your lawyer did) because they are "agents" for them.
> 
> Read the stickies and do some searches...great information on this forum.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Stickies are at the top of the main dubai forum page. 

RAK is Ras Al Khaima. Its a different emirate/town in the mountains (kind of). 

JBR is a an area in dubai. 

You can set up your own free company and do not have to go thru an agent who will charge you probly way too much...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Stickies are at the top of the main dubai forum page.
> 
> RAK is Ras Al Khaima. Its a different emirate/town in the mountains (kind of).
> 
> ...


Yes, that way the OP could use the money saved to pay what he owes in alimony


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Again, I would imagine that as we do not know each other and the personal circumstances, we should probably refrain from passing judgement on others. I think this was discussed ad nauseum in another thread as well


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm curious - Do you want to set up an actual trading company to do business ? or setting up a pretend company to get a visa ? If it is the later how are you going to live here - it's not cheap. Why not just head down to South America,much cheaper. Or Thailand, Philipines etc.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

abaco said:


> Thank you for the replies. Since I have no ties here in the US I though the energy of Dubai looked like an interesting change. Wondering how many of you like the change or can't wait to have your time up there and get home.
> 
> I wrote to an attny in Dubai and received this reply.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as permanent residency or expats. You used to be able to get a 3 year residency visa if you purchased property but that stopped about 4 years ago. Now all you would get is a 6 month visit visa if you own property.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Again, I would imagine that as we do not know each other and the personal circumstances, we should probably refrain from passing judgement on others. I think this was discussed ad nauseum in another thread as well


Which thread? I'll have a look at it

I wasn't passing judgment, it was just an idea


----------



## abaco (Feb 24, 2011)

This is a highly intelligent group. I'm curious what you think of the following postulation as relates to my original post and the subsequent comments. 

One method to obtain justice and what is fair may seem a little less than ethical. However, when your partner (and or rulers) refuse to honor their oath (including oath of office) and totally disregard their promise to uphold what is moral (or the Constitution) and remake their own morality (or pass onerous laws that are without merit and harmful to welfare of the people) then you are justified to do what you must if your actions do not harm others. (end of postulation)

Read that complex (but properly punctuated) postulation twice if it suits you. If you reply to voice your comment on my postulation, I would by most appreciative if you would take the time to also share your comment on the latest reply from the law offices which follow after this paragraph. Some of what the law office writes is consistent with other comments by this forums members within this thread. IMHO this goes to show how the advise given here is mostly accurate (at least for this first thread of mine so far). 


(Begin latest reply from law office)
Dear Abaco- When you come over here for signing the Lease Ageement for Office space, you can immediately apply for your Visa, which we would be able to get for you within 10 or lesser days. You have to then have a Medical Test and Finger Print taken by the Police Authorities, after which you can apply for your Residence Visa. You can also make necessary payment and get your Visa status amended, due to this reason there would not arise a need for your returning back to your Country.
We would try to obtain a Deskspace for you which if available would have an Annual Lease Rent of AED 5,000/- only. Taking an Office space within the locality of the Free Zone Authorities is compulsory, if you want Visa to be issued in the name of the Company you propose to incorporate. Please let us know whether you are really interested in doing Business, if so what is the nature of Business that you would be interested in. On your clarifying the same, we can intimate you the likely amount that it would cost you. (end latest reply from law office) 


So....I am curious to know from this group if those statements are accurate. In addition to your comments in general, I would also specifically like to find out if is possible to confirm whether I'll be granted a Visa given the fact that there is a warrant out for my arrest in the US. Does a background or so called "security check" pick that up and would they deny my application ? Is the fingerprint matched against US fingerprint database or just for the local database moving forward and within UAE ? Unfortunately I find myself having to be concerned with this matter. 

I realize that some will feel compelled to say things that are judgmental but that is an build in hazard of coming forward and seeking answers on a public forum such as this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

abaco said:


> This is a highly intelligent group. I'm curious what you think of the following postulation as relates to my original post and the subsequent comments.
> 
> One method to obtain justice and what is fair may seem a little less than ethical. However, when your partner (and or rulers) refuse to honor their oath (including oath of office) and totally disregard their promise to uphold what is moral (or the Constitution) and remake their own morality (or pass onerous laws that are without merit and harmful to welfare of the people) then you are justified to do what you must if your actions do not harm others. (end of postulation)
> 
> ...


Well, this thread seems to be a wind-up. But I'll take the bait anyway.

Just to clarify: there is a warrant out for your arrest. You are asking people on this forum to help you break the law. Correct me if I am wrong

Just curious - do you have a passport? If not, how do you expect to get one if there is a warrant out for you? If you already have one, how do you expect to get out of the US?

You asked for opinions on your postulation. I guess all I can say is - you are the one who has to live with yourself, and look in the mirror each day. So only you can decide if what you plan to do is sync with your values and if you can be at peace with yourself


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

_"I have read from one source that purchasing property would grant permanent residency"_

As others have said, there's no such thing as permanent residency. Res visas were three years renewable but it's now two years. Property owners' visa situation changed too, overnight as most things do here. Now it's nothing more than a six months renewable multi-entry visa. For that the purchase price of the property must be more than AED 1 million. That doesn't allow you to work though, the work permit/labour card is a separate thing.

BTW, I notice the attorney didn't tell you how much money was needed to set up/register the company. You need to find out.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

abaco said:


> So....I am curious to know from this group if those statements are accurate. In addition to your comments in general, I would also specifically like to find out if is possible to confirm whether I'll be granted a Visa given the fact that there is a warrant out for my arrest in the US. Does a background or so called "security check" pick that up and would they deny my application ? Is the fingerprint matched against US fingerprint database or just for the local database moving forward and within UAE ? Unfortunately I find myself having to be concerned with this matter.
> 
> I realize that some will feel compelled to say things that are judgmental but that is an build in hazard of coming forward and seeking answers on a public forum such as this.


So there's a warrant out for your arrest which basically means you're not paying up what you agreed to pay at the time of signing your divorce agreement. Funny how you're the one trying to get out of a contractual agreement illegally yet you call your ex-wife "money hungry".
This forum will not give you advice on illegal matters as doing so would cause forum members to get into legal trouble too. I hope everyone realises that.
Good luck trying to get out. I hope the authorities get you at the airport before you board that plane to Dubai. You at least have rights in the USA, there's no such thing as rights for expats in the UAE. So if the UAE wants to send you back any moment they choose to do so, they can and will do so!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> So there's a warrant out for your arrest which basically means you're not paying up what you agreed to pay at the time of signing your divorce agreement. Funny how you're the one trying to get out of a contractual agreement illegally yet you call your ex-wife "money hungry".
> This forum will not give you advice on illegal matters as doing so would cause forum members to get into legal trouble too. I hope everyone realises that.
> Good luck trying to get out. I hope the authorities get you at the airport before you board that plane to Dubai. You at least have rights in the USA, there's no such thing as rights for expats in the UAE. So if the UAE wants to send you back any moment they choose to do so, they can and will do so!


Fortunately there are no kids involved who the OP doesn't want to pay support to


----------



## abaco (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for the continued replies. 

No surprise from the women finding the thought of a man trying to prevent a wife with no kids from getting a there free ride being contemptible in their eyes. No surprise there at all. I wonder how they would feel if it was a woman trying to escape palimony from a man that was only married to them for 7 months. And no Pamela nobody is going to have the Internet Police bang on their door in Dubai after the UAE's 3 letter agencies crack their expatforum.com account, find their real email address, sniff out there IP and crash through the door with a battering ram ? Are you on crazy pills ? Unless you string together a list of key words that Echelon is looking for and also toss your home address in there for good measure you are reasonably safe here. Everyone's opinion is welcomed on here including yours. And including mine. For you to discourage others from giving their opinion reeks of Police State. The title of this thread is "UAE extradtion of U.S. citizens. Referrals needed please". You might want to start your own thread titled "Woman for alimony, day spas, sponging off others and all else that is holy and dear to bubble head like myself an nola". You girls can 'get busy' on that thread while the rest of us exchange on topic of the thread. nola will sign right up and you short order you'll be moderating your own forum soon there after because it will be so popular. Woman (correction, woman like you) think that just because the law allows you to take it that it makes it right. That it makes it moral. It doesn't make it right. It doesn't make it moral. And yes I can go back to court and fight it but I don't want to wait a year to get on with my life and get a front row seat to the end of the world. Life is to short and even shorter if the end is near. You refer to the "contractual agreement" with zero knowledge of the details except that you know that I don't want to pay. What about her end of the contact that wasn't upheld ? Unfortunately I learned the hard way that when you get married what your really saying is "If it doesn't work out I agree to let a court decide what is fair". Oh right......the notion that that the courts every decided any unfair terms is a notion that I've invented and infected this forum with. Run Forest ! Run ! Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain. 

In reply to nola, no I am not asking for you to help anyone break the law in Dubai under who's flag I seek information as to the law. By virtue of a forum with the root of "Expat(triate)" in the URL I would not expect to find "Pat(triat)s" here or if they are here I guess the presumed expectation is not to find them resisting the urge to police the site. My expectations were to find said Expat(triat)s here but maybe I'm confused as to the ipso-facto undertone definition. Consider America giving political asylum to people seeking refuge from any number of other countries. Is the U.S. not enabling them to "break the law" of their native country in your strictest sense of the definition ? I realize it is hard not to be judgmental as I already acknowledged this would happen so I hope others don't feel the compunction to withhold contributing to the thread just because some others opinion has an undercurrent of being judgmental. In this "information exchange platform" every opinion has to be welcomed (whether I like it or not) as that is one of the Con's of an open forum. But my guess is that there are other forums for patriots that nola would find more common ground with and would "ra, ra, ra" and resonate the same battle cry. While most expats that take up residence in a foreign land may not renounce their native country they are (at least temporarily) seeking to better their situation in by some opportunity or benefit that is offered abroad that they don't find at home. It could be anything from a higher wage to trying to get a window seat for Armageddon instead of being locked up to see the end. I want to get a good seat now before they're all sold out. 

Further to nola, yes I have a passport to get there.

Could anyone comment on whether a so called "background check" or "security check" will be an issue for the outstanding warrant ? While UAE and Thailand and Philippines don't have bi-lateral extradition agreements with the U.S. this does not mean that someone will NOT be extradited. It only means that the host country will not be compelled to extradite by virtue of the absence of a bi-lateral agreement. I am a rookie on the subject but that is what I understand so far but I am here on this forum trying to get information exchange on what that means for me in a practical sense. 

Here is a list of the 50 countries that don't have extradition agreements with the U.S.Answers.com - Which countries have no extradition treaties with the United States

I would welcome any other countries that members would recommend if I was going to check in with about $200,000. I thought Dubai would give me a good view out the window to watch the world come to an end in the next few years but if I'm wrong then a country with a lower cost of living would be preferred. I have heard that Americans are treated very well by Thailand locals and I don't just mean prostitutes but in general. No personal experience with any international travel besides Mexico and Canada as a kid for summer vacations with family, Cost Rica twice, Brazil and Argentina. So the travelers in the forums opinion is exactly part of the reason I have come and I thank you all for taking the time to reply and your opinions are what I seek. 

Regarding other countries that lack an agreement and have a lower cost of living, yes these countries are just as suitable for consideration as UAE and especially more so due to a better climate as well since Dubai seems to be one of the harshest environments next to the surface of Mars from what I can tell. The architecture of Dubai and frequenting the resorts seems sexy but the climate looks brutal. Does it cool down at night or is it just as muggy and brutal ? 

Comments on being denied entry or my legal status being more or less problematic on the other 50 countries on that URL I listed (as compared to UAE) are very much welcomed, wanted and appreciated. 

To lola and Pamela:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

abaco said:


> Thank you for the continued replies.
> 
> No surprise from the women finding the thought of a man trying to prevent a wife with no kids from getting a there free ride being contemptible in their eyes. No surprise there at all. I wonder how they would feel if it was a woman trying to escape palimony from a man that was only married to them for 7 months. And no Pamela nobody is going to have the Internet Police bang on their door in Dubai after the UAE's 3 letter agencies crack their expatforum.com account, find their real email address, sniff out there IP and crash through the door with a battering ram ? Are you on crazy pills ? Unless you string together a list of key words that Echelon is looking for and also toss your home address in there for good measure you are reasonably safe here. Everyone's opinion is welcomed on here including yours. And including mine. For you to discourage others from giving their opinion reeks of Police State. The title of this thread is "UAE extradtion of U.S. citizens. Referrals needed please". You might want to start your own thread titled "Woman for alimony, day spas, sponging off others and all else that is holy and dear to bubble head like myself an nola". You girls can 'get busy' on that thread while the rest of us exchange on topic of the thread. nola will sign right up and you short order you'll be moderating your own forum soon there after because it will be so popular. Woman (correction, woman like you) think that just because the law allows you to take it that it makes it right. That it makes it moral. It doesn't make it right. It doesn't make it moral. And yes I can go back to court and fight it but I don't want to wait a year to get on with my life and get a front row seat to the end of the world. Life is to short and even shorter if the end is near. You refer to the "contractual agreement" with zero knowledge of the details except that you know that I don't want to pay. What about her end of the contact that wasn't upheld ? Unfortunately I learned the hard way that when you get married what your really saying is "If it doesn't work out I agree to let a court decide what is fair". Oh right......the notion that that the courts every decided any unfair terms is a notion that I've invented and infected this forum with. Run Forest ! Run ! Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.
> 
> ...


----------



## abaco (Feb 24, 2011)

nola I'm sorry. I re-read your other posts and I take "Blow Me" back.  

You wrote "Sounds like the OP wants somewhere that doesn't have extradition agreements, so those could be good options". So you actually had some constructive advise. Thank you. 

Pamela:


----------



## abaco (Feb 24, 2011)

nola- I'm really happy (sincerely) that you have a sense of humor and got the jab. 

Regarding the comparison of the two, might I ask you this question please ? Is it or is it not illegal within the country of the politically oppressed to leave their country and not return ? You can not answer yes to that without your own point imploding. The point I refer to is where you say that I only want opinions that agree with mine. When you say that political refugees are welcome to seek asylum in the U.S. your saying that helping others break the law is wrong unless it agrees with U.S. policy. I knew a police officer recently who shared this philosophy. His motto was "I promise to serve and protect and never to perjure myself unless it supports the states case". 

I am jealous (again sincerely) that you have time in order to monitor the forum and post 2.5 times a day on average. I mean that. This would be fun to do day in and day out. I take it you don't work. Again, jealous. 

I doubt if any men will come to my defense. So I'll have to do battle solo. Bring it. We can continue to exchange as long as you now get my sense of 'blow me' humor eh ? I don't think Pamela is going to be a good sport.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

abaco said:


> Regarding the comparison of the two, might I ask you this question please ? Is it or is it not illegal within the country of the politically oppressed to leave their country and not return ? You can not answer yes to that without your own point imploding.


Of course she can. 



abaco said:


> When you say that political refugees are welcome to seek asylum in the U.S. your saying that helping others break the law is wrong unless it agrees with U.S. policy.


No, what she is saying is that dodging alimony is not on the list of dire situation that justify asylum being granted.


.
..
...

P.S.
If you are that certain that the end of the world is so close, what are you going on about permanent residency for ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

abaco said:


> nola- I'm really happy (sincerely) that you have a sense of humor and got the jab.
> 
> Regarding the comparison of the two, might I ask you this question please ? Is it or is it not illegal within the country of the politically oppressed to leave their country and not return ? You can not answer yes to that without your own point imploding. The point I refer to is where you say that I only want opinions that agree with mine. When you say that political refugees are welcome to seek asylum in the U.S. your saying that helping others break the law is wrong unless it agrees with U.S. policy. I knew a police officer recently who shared this philosophy. His motto was "I promise to serve and protect and never to perjure myself unless it supports the states case".
> 
> ...


Insulting a fellow forum member is not funny so not sure why you would think that people would get your sense of humour. You have obviously not read the forum rules, the link is in my signature. You might want to go through them before you end up getting banned.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

abaco said:


> nola I'm sorry. I re-read your other posts and I take "/" back.
> 
> You wrote "Sounds like the OP wants somewhere that doesn't have extradition agreements, so those could be good options". So you actually had some constructive advise. Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I cannot understand why on earth your wife left you 

:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

wandabug said:


> I cannot understand why on earth your wife left you
> 
> :boxing::boxing::boxing:


Yes, it is a mystery, isn't is?


----------



## abaco (Feb 24, 2011)

*You got me*

(abaco wrote)
Regarding the comparison of the two, might I ask you this question please ? Is it or is it not illegal within the country of the politically oppressed to leave their country and not return ? You can not answer yes to that without your own point imploding. (end quote) 

Lita wrote: 


Lita_Rulez said:


> Of course she can.



Oh joy now it's 3 on 1. Man I hope you guys are getting a good laugh at the triple teaming. What the heck ?? ........does the IT guy Optimize this site for keywords of "Bored Dubai women to bash men that try not to cough up their dough to gold diggers" ? If so they admin should know it's working like a charm. 

Ok Ya got me on that reply above to my comment. I almost forgot that when it comes to a difference of opinion or putting forth your argument that some women throw logic and reasoning out the window. They're in it for distance and aggravation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

abaco said:


> nola- I'm really happy (sincerely) that you have a sense of humor and got the jab.
> 
> Regarding the comparison of the two, might I ask you this question please ? Is it or is it not illegal within the country of the politically oppressed to leave their country and not return ? You can not answer yes to that without your own point imploding. The point I refer to is where you say that I only want opinions that agree with mine. When you say that political refugees are welcome to seek asylum in the U.S. your saying that helping others break the law is wrong unless it agrees with U.S. policy. I knew a police officer recently who shared this philosophy. His motto was "I promise to serve and protect and never to perjure myself unless it supports the states case".
> 
> ...


Well. As flattered as I am that you looked up my profile - I'm sorry, somehow you have the impression I want to continue to exchange with you. I gave you my opinion because according to you "all opinions are welcomed". Your response was "blow me." That pretty much says it all, doesn't it?


As for my sense of humour, what I said ROFL to - well, I mean, what are you? 12 years old?


----------



## abaco (Feb 24, 2011)

*Clock Out*



nola said:


> Well. As flattered as I am that you looked up my profile - I'm sorry, somehow you have the impression I want to continue to exchange with you. I gave you my opinion because according to you "all opinions are welcomed". Your response was "blow me." That pretty much says it all, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> As for my sense of humour, what I said ROFL to - well, I mean, what are you? 12 years old?


Well then "Clock Out" and stop exchanging then. 

I figured out why all woman and no men. It's Monday over there. All the men are working so you guys can stay home and entertain yourself on the forum. Don't you need to go shopping and spend the men's money ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

abaco said:


> Oh joy now it's 3 on 1. Man I hope you guys are getting a good laugh at the triple teaming. What the heck ?? ........does the IT guy Optimize this site for keywords of "Bored Dubai women to bash men that try not to cough up their dough to gold diggers" ? If so they admin should know it's working like a charm.
> 
> Ok Ya got me on that reply above to my comment. I almost forgot that when it comes to a difference of opinion or putting forth your argument that some women throw logic and reasoning out the window. They're in it for distance and aggravation.


You're such a charmer! Your ex-wife obviously wasn't a gold digger when you were both taking your vows or did you get married in Vegas in a drunken stupor?


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Interesting thread....lol. Back to original issue: Yes, you can set up a company and obtain a residency visa. I don't believe there is any kind of criminal check related to any other countries. However, you are just delaying the inevitable as it will catch up to you...guaranteed.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

abaco said:


> Well then "Clock Out" and stop exchanging then.
> 
> I figured out why all woman and no men. It's Monday over there. All the men are working so you guys can stay home and entertain yourself on the forum. Don't you need to go shopping and spend the men's money ?


Is that why you're coming over to Dubai soon? So that you can find someone new who can spend your money and then you run away and call her a gold digger? Like I just said....such a charmer!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

abaco said:


> Well then "Clock Out" and stop exchanging then.
> 
> I figured out why all woman and no men. It's Monday over there. All the men are working so you guys can stay home and entertain yourself on the forum. Don't you need to go shopping and spend the men's money ?


Oh yes. Just waiting for the stores to open.

But first we need to find ways to fleece the men out of their money. We google things like that from home. Then we go for lunch, THEN shopping. Stores here are open very late, so we have lots of time for shopping


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

abaco said:


> *Well then "Clock Out" and stop exchanging then.
> *
> I figured out why all woman and no men. It's Monday over there. All the men are working so you guys can stay home and entertain yourself on the forum. Don't you need to go shopping and spend the men's money ?


But now I'm having fun - it is, after all, how we entertain ourselves


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Is it possible to unsubscribe from a thread?? lol


----------



## abaco (Feb 24, 2011)

First, the people on other threads can only wish they had something to break the boredom like this thread has done; so your welcome for the show anyway. 

Second, this is really amusing. *nola* hit the nail on the head only the attempt at sarcasm is too as respects this being what they do all day. The statistics are in and here they are. 


*nola's * average is up from 2.5 to 2.7 posts per day. This thread is helping her average up quickly. If 2.5 or so a day doesn't sound like much maybe 1055 post in 13 months will put it in perspective. 

*Wandabug* get's honorable mention with about the same as nola. I thought 2.5 post a day were a lot but.....not. Read on. 

*Lita_Rulez* only managed to find time to get one jab in. Where are you Lita ? No doubt she is combing the classifieds for "Finding a live-out Nanny/maid in Dubai" which is the one thread she started. So she is busy filling that posistion to make more time for shopping and getting her nails and hair done. Dreadful life she has having to pick out a maid. 

*pamela0810* - Now this is a real professional. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif She is running circles around the rest of the ladies. She found time to put up 5,244 posts in the last 10 months. That is not a typo. Obviously doesn't work and has never had to put her own meal on the table. And that's ok. I envy someone that has the life of Riley. But I don't give much credibility to her posts on the topic of feeding money. Some of the threads she started are on New Years Eve, opinions on concerts, and banter on where to dine out But his has to be my favorite thread of hers called "Eyelash extensions and Microdermabrasion". She's a real go-getter. Typing an average of 15 posts a day will take a lot out of anybody. Hard worker. With that volume she should be a moderator.

So *nola* that sarcastic remark about this being all you guys do all day is not so sarcastic when you look at the profiles. Isn't that what profiles are for ? So we can find out a bit about the others and see what they're all about ?

I know I know. I have too much time on my hands also if I'm able to go learn on this. First time I've done this to see about other members to this degree but it won't be the last. Very insightful. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/focus.gif


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

abaco said:


> First, the people on other threads can only wish they had something to break the boredom like this thread has done; so your welcome for the show anyway.
> 
> Second, this is really amusing. *nola* hit the nail on the head only the attempt at sarcasm is too as respects this being what they do all day. The statistics are in and here they are.
> 
> ...


2.7 per day?! Is that all??!  I'd best get on top of that to get my numbers up! But if I'm to spend more time on the forum, would that mean I'd have to sacrifice shopping time?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

abaco said:


> *pamela0810* - Now this is a real professional. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif She is running circles around the rest of the ladies. She found time to put up 5,244 posts in the last 10 months. That is not a typo. Obviously doesn't work and has never had to put her own meal on the table. And that's ok. I envy someone that has the life of Riley. But I don't give much credibility to her posts on the topic of feeding money. Some of the threads she started are on New Years Eve, opinions on concerts, and banter on where to dine out But his has to be my favorite thread of hers called "Eyelash extensions and Microdermabrasion". She's a real go-getter. Typing an average of 15 posts a day will take a lot out of anybody. Hard worker. With that volume she should be a moderator.


:clap2: You know me so well. :clap2: I actually feel quite proud 
I think it's time this thread was closed, you are getting a bit boring now Abaco. It's time for my afternoon coffee with my fellow Jumeirah Janes. Hope you manage to find some country that will take you in....or maybe you could plead insanity and check yourself into an asylum. You seem to be doing a marvelous job at it!


----------

